# Welcher Skimmer??



## seegrund (10. Okt. 2012)

Hallo, 
mein Teich ist jetzt gut 1 1/2 Monate alt und entwickelt sich ganz gut. Er hat ungefähr so 12-15m² (ohne Ufergraben) und ist an der tiefsten Stelle etwa 80cm tief. Fische möchte ich keine, da es ein Amphibienteich werden soll 
Technik will ich eigentlich auch keine (bis jetzt klappt das ganz gut, kann bis auf den Grund schauen)
aber leider muss ich mehrmals am Tag mit dem Kescher ran, weil in der Nähe einige Fichten stehen, die ziemlich viele Nadeln verlieren :?
Aus diesem Grund hätte ich gerne einen Skimmer, der mir die Arbeit etwas erleichtert, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, welches Modell das Beste für meinen Teich wäre. Der Teich ist etwas weiter hinten im Garten und dort ist auch kein Stromanschluss vorhanden. Gibt es auch Skimmer mit Batterie?  
Außerdem weiß ich nicht ob ein Schwimmskimmer oder ein Standskimmer die bessere Wahl wäre..Sind Standskimmer immer mit einem Filter verbunden? Aus optischer Sicht würde ich diese dem Schwimmskimmer vorziehen! Und wie ist das eigentlich mit Molchen, Wasserläufern, Krebsscheren etc.? Landen die auch dauernd im Filterkorb? Hoffe ich bekomme ein paar gute Tipps und bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus 
LG


----------



## Nori (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Skimmer??*

Ohne Strom wird es mit beiden Varianten schwierig - ne Solarlösung ist meiner Meinung nach zu aufwendig.
Ich komm irgendwie mit deinen Teichangaben nicht zurecht - 15m² Teichgröße mit max 80cm Tiefe und 50000 Liter?
Prinzipiell muss kein Skimmer mit einem Filter verbunden werden - die Schwimmskimmer sowieso nicht.
__ Molche und Fische hab ich noch nie im Skimmer gehabt - irgendwelche Schwimmpflanzen können schon mal mit angezogen werden.



Gruß Nori


----------



## samorai (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Skimmer??*

Hallo ! Für einen Standskimmer ist es schon zu spät,dafür brauchst du eine Plattform worauf der Skimmer stehen kann("STAND" -Skimmer).Für dich kommt also nur ein Schwimmskimm in frage.Der muss aber fixiert werden,sonst eiert er nur umher,würde zum fixieren 40 er Angel sehne oder Plastikschnur empfehlen.Ohne Strom geht aber gar nichts.Würde trotzdem ein Erdkabel verlegen,auch du wirst älter und sehnst dich vielleicht nach einer ruhigen ecke im Garten,wo du dein Bier und deine Fische genießen kannst.Wie bei allen Skimmern ist die E ntleerung das Problem,den Kescher wirst du wohl nie bei Seite legen können.Habe selber mit Tannennadeln zu tun. Kleiner Tipp von mir:nehme deinen __ Wasserschlauch zu hilfe und treibe die Nadeln dahin wo du sie haben willst,mit kurzen geziehlten Wasserstrahlen geht es leichter wobei du auch alles aus den bepflanzten Zonen raus bekommst,was mit dem Kescher sehr schlecht oder gar nicht geht.Viel Erfolg!!!!


----------



## seegrund (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Skimmer??*

danke euch beiden-
@Nori: Diese Angabe hab ich am Anfang gemacht, aber ich hab mich ziemlich verschätzt wie man sieht und war zu faul es zu löschen
@samorei: Gut, dann wird es der Schwimmskimmer. Ist der von Oase empfehlenswert?


----------



## samorai (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Skimmer??*

Oh,sorry,du hast ja noch eine wichtige Frage gestellt.Skimmer  werden immer durch Pumpen betrieben,egal welcher Bauart sie sind.Viele denken Skimmer sind "MÜLLSCHLUCKER" aber nein,sie sind Sammler,müssen daher jeden Tag gewartet oder entleert werden.Noch ein Wort zu deine Kiefernnadeln ,die sind nicht so gefährlich, wie zum Beispiel: Laubblätter.Weil Nadeln sind sauer und das bekommt den Teich ganz gut.Aber trotzdem abkeschern,denn nach ein paar Wochen,wenn der Zersetzungsprozess beginnt, schaden sie auch dein kleines Biotop.


----------



## seegrund (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Skimmer??*

aber ein Schwimmskimmer hat die Pumpe schon integriert oder?


----------



## samorai (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Skimmer??*

Hallo Seegrund! Na klar OASE,kurbel mal die deutsche Wirtschaft an.Noch ein Tipp  von mir ,kaufe den Skimmer bei einen Teichfichhändler,deine Garantie verlängert er von 3 auf 5 Jahre.Bei den Einbau weißt du bescheid,immer entgegengestzt von der Haupt windrichtung ,in ganz Deutschland NORD-WEST also Einbau in SÜD bis Ost .


----------



## samorai (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Skimmer??*

intern oder extern, ohne Pumpe kein saugen möglich!


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Skimmer??*

Hallo Seegrund,
auch bei Deiner letzten Frage darf ich Dich enttäuschen  - Schwimmskimmer haben meist eine Pumpe mit dabei, doch nicht alle! Das läßt sich meist aus der Beschreibung ablesen.
Ich habe von einem Schwimmskimmer mit integrierter Pumpe Abstand genommen, weil diese Lösung vom Energieverbrauch die Teuerste ist - das würde ich nur umsetzen, wenn ich mit der Skimmerleitung nicht klarkomme. Liegt die Pumpe im Skimmer, dann kann die Leitung vom Skimmer weg ("als Druckleitung") deutlich dünner sein, als eine "gesaugte" Lösung.
Ich denke, dass Du auch einen Standskimmer noch nachträglich aufstellen kannst - schlimmstenfalls musst Du mal Wasser ablassen, wenn eine "Plattform" betoniert werden soll.
Wie Du Dich schon gefragt hast, ist eher der Umgang mit dem abgesaugten Wasser interessant: Filter? ; Pflanzenzone? ; ... .
Stromsparende Pumpen sind auch keine "Amphibienfresser", und der Korb im Skimmer hält die großen Tiere wirksam zurück. Von Strumpfhosen und ähnlichen Dingen, wie hier oft beschrieben, würde ich in Deinem Fall Abstand nehmen, da kein zweiter Filterkreislauf vorhanden.
Die "Installation" der zugehörigen Wasserleitung ist auch nicht ohne. Da ist eine Stromleitung zum Teich nicht mehr so schrecklich... .
Als einfachste  und preiswerteste Lösung kann man eine Gartensteckdose nehmen, an die man eine Gummileitung passender Länge installiert. Das erfordert jedoch einen beherzeten Eingriff in zwei elektrische Geräte .
Ich les' mal weiter mit, wohin hier die Reise geht.


----------



## seegrund (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Skimmer??*

sorry das ist wirklich ne dumme frage..aber die "Installation der zugehörige Wasserleitunge" bezieht sich auf den zweiten Filterkreislauf, oder? Nicht dass ich mich nachher noch umsowas kümmern muss:?

Aber danke für die ausführlichen Infos


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Skimmer??*

Hallo Seegrund,
ein Skimmer sammelt nicht nur Blätter ein. Die angesaugten Materialien beginnen sich auch langsam zu zersetzen (er hat eine nicht zu unterschätzende Filterwirkung). Der Pumpenaustritt liefert recht nährstoffreiches Wasser (neben Pflanzenresten, zerkleinerten Fadenalgen etc). Ich meinte die Leitung zur Pumpe und von der Pumpe weg, die zumindest ein dickerer Schlauch ist, der nicht irgendwohin gehen sollte... .


----------



## samorai (11. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Skimmer??*

Hallo Rolf! Lies Dir doch nochmal den ersten Artikel von "Seegrund "durch ,würde darauf schließen,das er,ohne größere Umbaumaßnahmen, seinen Teich sauber halten will.Na klar ist ein Standskimmer besser.Dafür gibt er aber ca.die dreifache Menge an Geld aus,wie bei einen Schwimmskimm! Nebenbei,habe mir mal Deine Bilder angesehen,nicht schlecht, Deine intergalaktische Anlage,fehlen nur noch die"Faser" um die Algen abzuschießen!!


----------



## Nori (11. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Skimmer??*

Also der Aufwand beim Schwimmskimmer ist am wenigsten - du setzt das Teil in den Teich, bestimmst durch eine Leine (eventuell mit einem versenkten Gewicht) in welchem Radius das Teil sich bewegen soll und bestimmst mittels Zeitschaltuhr wann und wie lang die eingebaute Pumpe laufen soll.
Die Version mit dem Standskimmer erfordert in der Regel immer eine etwas kräftigere Pumpe (ab 6000 Lit/h), so dass der Stromverbrauch bei dieser Variante schon größer ist (der Installatinsaufwand ist sowieso höher).
Versionen in Schwerkraft sind nachträglich recht schwierig einzubauen und auch optisch schwierig zu kaschieren.
Kongrete Empfehlungen zu einem Schwimmskimmer findest du in einigen Threats - nur soviel: Oase-Geräte würde ich hier nicht empfehlen, die sind zu anfällig und zu teuer.


Gruß Hape


----------



## seegrund (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Skimmer??*

So, heute war ich im Baumarkt und hab mir den Skimmer F540 00 von Heissner gekauft. Als ich ihn mir angeschaut hab, hab ich gesehen, dass der Filterkorb ziemlich grobmaschig ist. Kann ich dann einfach noch so einen  Strumpf darüber befestigen? Sonst muss ich jedesmal auch den Filterschwamm reinigen :?
Die Bedienungsanleitung bestand aus 3 oder 4 Bildchen. Solang der Skimmer am Strom angeschlossen ist darf ich nicht ins Teichwasser fassen, oder?
Außerdem soll man ihn ja zum reinigen aus dem Wasser nehmen. Muss ich dann die Schnur abmachen, mit der er am Boden befestigt ist?


----------



## Nori (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Skimmer??*

Da hast du quasi die Toppreis-Variante des allseits bekannten SK 30 gekauft - nur eben mit dem Heissnerpapperl. (kostet um die 90 €???)
Der "Noname" SK 30 kostet keine 50,- €, der stärkere SK 40 10-15€ mehr.
Kommt alles wie so oft im Teichtechnikbereich aus dem gleichen "Stall".

Obs du ins Wasser greifen willst ist deine Sache - ich denk mir da nichts dabei - kannst ihn nat. auch vorher abschalten.
Ich verwende eine Art Spiralschnur, die so elastisch ist, dass man das Teil herausnehmen kann und dann wird er wieder an seinen Standort zurückgezogen.


Gruß Nori


----------



## seegrund (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Skimmer??*

Ich hab 69 € bezahlt- das ist schon in Ordnung finde ich. 
Allerdings muss man ihn unter 3° in einem Wasserbecken im Haus aufbewahren. Was dahinter steckt weiß ich auch nicht aber naja.
Das stand auf der Packung, dass man einen Stromschlag bekommt, wenn man ins Wasser fasst- ausprobieren möchte ichs nicht aber wahrscheinlich passiert es eh mal ausversehen..
So eine Schnur müsste man haben! Wir haben glaub ich nur Angelschnur kann man diese Spiralschnur irgendwo kaufen?


----------



## Zacky (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Skimmer??*

Hi. Grundsätzlich sollte man ja keinen Stromschlag von einem Oberflächenskimmer bekommen, denn das würde doch zwangsläufig bedeuten, dass jedes Tier den Einsatz des Skimmers im Teich nicht überlebt. Selbst Katzen, Hunde oder Vögel die von außerhalb mal ein Schlückchen gutes Teichwasser trinken wollen, würden dann ja ums Leben kommen. Oder habe ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden!? 

Was man eigentlich normal nicht machen sollte, ist mit 220 V im / am Teich zu arbeiten, aber das bleibt ja meist nicht aus, da fast alle gängigen Teichpumpen auf 220 V laufen. Es gibt sicherlich auch die 12 V Spannungsmodelle, die für einen Schwimmteichbetrieb konzipiert sind, kosten aber deutlich mehr.


----------



## Nori (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Skimmer??*

Also das Teil kannst ja schön zerlegen - die 3 Schwimmer und den Korpus machst du nach der Saison schön sauber und die Pumpe legst in einen Eimer Wasser im Keller etc.
Hier gibts die Spiralleinen:

http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/MTkwOTMxOTk-/Fundgrube/Freizeitartikel/Kunststoff_Spiralleine.html

Falls du dir welche bestellst - deck dich gleich damit ein - kann man immer wieder gebrauchen.
Vielleicht findest ja auch noch andere Sachen - lass dir am besten erstmal nen Katalog zusenden - das ist übersichtlicher - dann kommt bestimmt noch mehr zusammen, damit sich ne Bestelleung rentiert.

Gruß Nori


----------



## seegrund (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Skimmer??*

Danke für den Link , Nori, hab jetzt aber doch Angelschnur genommen.
Heute Morgen hab ich den Skimmer angeschlossen. Nach einigen Versuchen (Der Skimmer schwamm immer wieder auf) klappte das Ganze auch. Als ich nach einiger Zeit nachsah schwamm er wieder oben und brummte laut und auch unzählige Versuche laufen immer nach dem gleichen Schema ab: ich warte, bis der Skimmer schön unter Wasser schwimmt, wie es sein soll, doch sobald ich den Strom anschließe, schwimmt er augenblicklich auf.
Ich bin echt ratlos und habe keine Ahnung was ich falsch mache..hoffentlich gibt es eine ganz einfache Erklärung..


----------



## Nori (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Skimmer??*

Du musst das Teil beim Untertauchen einige male auch drehen - es sind immer noch Luftblasen im Inneren, wenn man ihn nur untertaucht.
Ab und zu hat das mein Skimmer auch mal - ist aber dann immer kurz nach dem er aus dem Wasser war.
Ich betreibe das Teil übrigens ohne jegliche Matte...

Gruß Nori


----------



## blackpainter (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Skimmer??*



seegrund schrieb:


> Danke für den Link , Nori, hab jetzt aber doch Angelschnur genommen.
> Heute Morgen hab ich den Skimmer angeschlossen. Nach einigen Versuchen (Der Skimmer schwamm immer wieder auf) klappte das Ganze auch. Als ich nach einiger Zeit nachsah schwamm er wieder oben und brummte laut und auch unzählige Versuche laufen immer nach dem gleichen Schema ab: ich warte, bis der Skimmer schön unter Wasser schwimmt, wie es sein soll, doch sobald ich den Strom anschließe, schwimmt er augenblicklich auf.
> Ich bin echt ratlos und habe keine Ahnung was ich falsch mache..hoffentlich gibt es eine ganz einfache Erklärung..



ja das war bei mir auch ein anfangsfehler.Du musst den Skimmer dahin schwimmen lassen wo er will.Wenn du ihn fixierst kann er sich nicht frei bewegen und kippt um


----------



## seegrund (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Skimmer??*

Aber dann schwimmt er doch irgendwann in die Uferzone und kommt nicht weiter
naja ich probiers mal aus..
Übrigens funktioniert das Teil jetzt, nachdem ich so eine merkwürdge Klappe entfernt hab.


----------



## blackpainter (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Skimmer??*



seegrund schrieb:


> Aber dann schwimmt er doch irgendwann in die Uferzone und kommt nicht weiter
> naja ich probiers mal aus..
> Übrigens funktioniert das Teil jetzt, nachdem ich so eine merkwürdge Klappe entfernt hab.


Nein..der pendelt sich an einer Stelle ein und da bleibt er ..ich hole ihn raus zum putzen und dann lasse ich ihn wieder ins Wasser und er sucht sich dann seinen Platz..hatte bisher noch nie ein Problem damit und der schwimmt bestimmt schon 6-7Jahre


----------



## samorai (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Skimmer??*

Oh,Jungs! Ich glaub Ihr habt euren Skimmer im Baumarkt gekauft,ohne Fachberatung.Legt einfach zwei Kieselsteine in den Korb hinein,in der Größe von 4-6cm.Unten gibt es einen Sauerstoffausströmer,den dreht Ihr so damit der doppelte Ausgang entgegengesetzt der Klappe zeigt.Wenn er dann nach einigen Monaten wieder aufschwimmt,müßt Ihr die anhafteten Algen entfernen,am besten mit einen Insektenschwamm,wie man es vom Auto her kennt.Und baut die Klappe wieder ein.


----------



## Nori (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Skimmer??*

Die Herrschaften reden von 2 verschiedenen Skimmern - der Heissner (identisch mit SK 30) hat keine Klappe - die Klappenskimmer sind von Oase/Gardena/Tetra = alle baugleich.

Gruß Nori


----------



## samorai (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Skimmer??*

Oh,sorry. Ich rede von Oase.


----------



## samorai (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Skimmer??*

Hallo Nori !
Wenn der Trick mit dem mehr Gewicht bei Oase funktioniert, warum nicht auch bei Heissner?
Ist denn die Bauart so grundlegend anders?


----------



## Nori (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Skimmer??*

Man kann sicherlich ein Gewicht reinlegen - obs was bringt? - bei meinem SK 30 brauch ich das nicht.
Ich würde dann eher was in die Schwimmkörper füllen, damit man im Korb nichts rumliegen hat.

Gruß Nori


----------

